# baby formula recall



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

not sure where best to post this, but if any of you have babies, or your kids do. abbot labs recall on similac, elecare, similac alimentum baby formula


----------



## Santi31 (11 mo ago)

When i had baby, i just give natural milk for 3 month.. coz my natural milk cant produce again. Doctor said that coz i am tired and my work. So i give formula milk from doctor sugestion.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Baby formula recall 2022: FDA warns consumers not to use select Similac, Alimentum and EleCare


Abbott Nutrition is recalling three types of infant formula after four babies became sick with bacteria infections after consuming the products.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Santi31 (11 mo ago)

Wow i dont know About This, just think sugestion from doctor is safe


----------

